# how do you make pigeon grit



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

how do you make pigeon grit and wut kind of block do you use

------------------
luke


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Luke,
I am not familiar with people making their own grit. Commerical pigeon grit is rather cheep, from the feed store.
A 50# bag will cost about 7.00
Regards,
Carl


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

oh good i wanted to buy it instead i though it wuz easier to make it so i think i will buy it they might have it at ericson's feed and seed do you know if they have pigeons clubs any where near houghton michigan i tryed pigeons.org but it would not work

------------------
luke


----------

